# Dodge Viper GTS ( 1997)



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi all ,

This car was in for a full paint correction detail , with super rock hard paint to deal with I thought it was time for me to try the Meguiar's M105 and M205 range that has had rave reviews on the net ! Some of the scratches on this Viper were too severe I thought !

Boy was I wrong , not only did they remove the very harsh scratches but they also left a flawless finish with hardly any dust ! 
To be 100% sure I did IPA wipe downs to see if they were filling paint defects well, to my surprise all scratches and paint defects all gone ! There were a few scratches which not even 3M FCP wouldn't have eliminated too deep ! Better to walk away and leave them alone than to cause severe damage . There are times when you can't remove 100% of all the scratches and this was one of them .

Anyway enough babble on my behalf and on with the correction !

Good thing I had this car for four days !

First up wheels which were pretty grubby !










Sonax Extreme Wheel Cleaner doing it's thing !









Wheels after









Snow foam to remove this 


















Dirty engine bay 









After ( 303 Aerospace used to dress all areas )









Then we had this problem which needed some attention !









With plenty of patience we got to this 









Some shots of what we were dealing with here 




































After




































Before










After










After more refining with M205 we got to this 









Before









After









Before ,this gives you an indication how bad the rest of the paint was :wall:Which unfortunately didn't show up as well as I wanted !:wall:









After M105 and M205 was used not perfect but a whole not better! 









First two layers of Swissvax Crystal Rock 









Third layer of Swissvax Crystal Rock over 24hours !









And while the suspense is building up some before and afters of the interior



















And finally, after 40 hours of hard work over 4 days here are the final results, LSP compliments of Swissvax Crystal Rock three layers ! Please enjoy !




































































































Here's the owner of the car 

















































































Thanks for reading , I hope you enjoyed my write up as much as I enjoyed working on this American Muscle Car !

Best Regards
Mario*


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

as always....superb!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice work on a lovely car, i am surprised the paint was hard? And i hate the exhaust conversion, second time i have seen them they simply dont suit the car imo


----------



## Big D Cro (Feb 4, 2011)

Great job on a beast of a car. I didn't know that there were Vipers made with the steering wheel on the right-hand side.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Just WOW... :doublesho Stunning car and cracking results. You do work hard man! :thumb:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Very nice work on a lovely car, i am surprised the paint was hard? And i hate the exhaust conversion, second time i have seen them they simply dont suit the car imo


You're right, it doesn't look cool at all.  Do those two tiny pipes suffice for that massive engine?


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

What polisher and pads did you use Mario?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb work for the Top Australian Detailer :thumb:

What a great car to detail , awesome work mário


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

How did you solve that?

And great work as always


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks epic! The interior looks rather bland though for a supercar, lol. :thumb:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

looks really good, well worth the time spent on it :thumb:


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

A Stunning Car & Stunning Finish :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> That looks epic! The interior looks rather bland though for a supercar, lol. :thumb:


^ exactly my thoughts, regarding the interior

Fantastic work though mate - you'd think the owner would look a bit more pleased in that reflection  
:thumb:


----------



## Dre (Jun 6, 2010)

Great work! looking super! 

Sonax did a good job on those wheels!


----------



## CNOEVO (Jan 16, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> ^ exactly my thoughts, regarding the interior
> 
> Fantastic work though mate - you'd think the owner would look a bit more pleased in that reflection
> :thumb:


Probably hard to look more "pleased" when your still trying to pick you bottom jaw up off the ground and roll up your tongue lol.

PS. Great Job Mario AMAZING turn around!


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

MatrixGuy said:


> That looks epic! The interior looks rather bland though for a supercar, lol. :thumb:


Its an American car after all...


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

Personally I think this is the best body style for Vipers.
I have to admit you've done a great job, nothing could go wrong with 3 layers of Crystal rock.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

fizzle86 said:


> as always....superb!


Thanks fizzle86:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great results:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Very nice work on a lovely car, i am surprised the paint was hard? And i hate the exhaust conversion, second time i have seen them they simply dont suit the car imo


Thanks stangalang,

Yes , the paint was hard although M105 and M205 did a fantastic job in removing very harsh scratches !
The exhaust conversion is there for safety so you don't fry your legs when you exit the car! It might not suit the car but it's there for a reason , I don't mind it tbh !

Best Regards
Mario


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

superb work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Big D Cro said:


> Great job on a beast of a car. I didn't know that there were Vipers made with the steering wheel on the right-hand side.


Thanks mate :thumb:

No they don't come on the right hand side normally( unless of course sold by the Dodge Dealer here in Australia then they do or should I say used to . This was a full import from the USA and it was converted to right hand drive !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mike_T said:


> Just WOW... :doublesho Stunning car and cracking results. You do work hard man! :thumb:


Thanks Mike ,

The four days of hard work paid off in the end 
The three layers of Crystal Rock made it look even better 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mike_T said:


> What polisher and pads did you use Mario?


Mike , I used the Flex PE 14-2-150 Rotary to remove paint defects and refined with the Flex XC 3401 VRG DA with DRC 1000 7 1/4 " Black Finishing Pads !

Then Lake Country Foam Wool Pads 6.5" ( Purple ) and Farecla 6" Wool Pads , also 4" of LC Foam Wool Pads for those tight areas and small 3" Farecla Wool pads !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Superb work for the Top Australian Detailer :thumb:
> 
> What a great car to detail , awesome work mário


Thanks Rui !

As you know these jobs are very rewarding especially when you see your customer's face light up with happiness :doublesho

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice job, love to be able to afford a £600 wax lol


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

sicko said:


> How did you solve that?
> 
> And great work as always


Thanks Ziga ,

This is how got rid of the stained trim I first washed the car , foamed it up TFR let dwell for 5mins and then rinsed at high pressure ! Dried it all up drove it inside then sprayed copious amounts of IPA and agitated with a small tooth soft toothbrush !

Hope this helps !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> That looks epic! The interior looks rather bland though for a supercar, lol. :thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb:

The interior does look rather bland it's a real pity because the rest of the car looks so awesome !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Danny B said:


> looks really good, well worth the time spent on it :thumb:


Thanks Danny ,

It looks even better in the flesh, unfortunately the photos don't do the car justice the gloss levels are out of this world !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

squeakyclean32 said:


> A Stunning Car & Stunning Finish :thumb:


Thanks mate, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> ^ exactly my thoughts, regarding the interior
> 
> Fantastic work though mate - you'd think the owner would look a bit more pleased in that reflection
> :thumb:


Ah well , we can't please all tastes !

Thanks mate , the owner was happy it's just that his reflections on his car don't show his smile !

But trust me on this one he was ecstatic with the results !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Dre said:


> Great work! looking super!
> 
> Sonax did a good job on those wheels!


Thanks Dre,

Sonax is one of those products that I wouldn't be without, put simply it breaks down even the most stubborn burnt on brake dust with ease ! It uses chemical reaction and sometimes you can get away with just rinsing the wheels without agitation !

Very similar to the Wolf's Wheel Cleaner !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

CNOEVO said:


> Probably hard to look more "pleased" when your still trying to pick you bottom jaw up off the ground and roll up your tongue lol.
> 
> PS. Great Job Mario AMAZING turn around!


Agreed !

Thanks Mitch much appreciated it :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mike_T said:


> Its an American car after all...


LOL!

Each to there own IMHO !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

TRD said:


> Personally I think this is the best body style for Vipers.
> I have to admit you've done a great job, nothing could go wrong with 3 layers of Crystal rock.


I don't mind the shape myself, it looks more aggressive once you see it in the flesh

Much appreciated, the 3 layers of Crystal Rock have added even more depth and gloss to the car !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Jason123 said:


> Nice job, love to be able to afford a £600 wax lol


Thanks Jason:thumb:

You will get there one day 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

horned yo said:


> stunning work


Thanks mate much appreciated !


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

superb turnaround mate


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks , much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work as usual Mario! The finish looks fantastic!:thumb:

Nice car too!:thumb:

John.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Superb work as usual Mario! The finish looks fantastic!:thumb:
> 
> Nice car too!:thumb:
> 
> John.


Thanks John,

It was nice to work on it as well and the colour just loved it !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking top shelf there buddy :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

kempe said:


> Looking top shelf there buddy :thumb:


Thanks Kempe , much appreciated !


----------

